# TTOC East [email protected] Whitenoise car show * Cancelled *



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys ,

***** Unfortunately I will not be able to now attend this event due to difficult personal circumstances , really sorry to let you guys down so close to the event but of course feel free to attend if you wish , again apologies and I will catch up with you all soon ***** 

Thought this show might make a great venue for a club stand on Sunday the 18th of August as it is one of the bigger VW air and water cooled shows around and has been growing year by year. And the organisers are keen to grow the show into more of a VAG show with a large show and shine on the Sunday ( Around 100 cars last year ).

The show is at the Norfolk Showground in Norwich so pretty accessible to all of my local members and members from further afield too.

I have been offered the chance to have a display of TT's in the central showground ( Please see the link )

http://vwwhitenoise.com/

We will be positioned in the area marked " N " pointing directly onto one of the main display areas and will enter via gate H not the main entrance. The gates open at 9am so we will be required to be there before this in order to access the site and position our cars. I am suggesting a meet time of 0800-0830 , early I know but we may struggle with access if much later. I will decide on a meeting point nearer the time. Please see below link for the site map. 

http://vwwhitenoise.com/library/VW-Whitenoise-Showground-sitemap-2013.pdf

Please post in if interested and I will get the ball rolling with a plot and numbers attending.

Cheers

Neil

Who is coming :
Neilc
Jamman
Callum-TT
Ryanmtt
Richyboy
Nobby
Johnwh
Millepeed
anthony_839
Desmodave966 x 2 cars
Ruffmeister
Paul4281
Ivor
MikeTT
Gohie
Nick & Ian Smith x 2 cars


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I will look at my rota for work but hopefully I will be ok.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

I would be interested in going to this Neil !! I wouldn't be fussed either we have a TT show & shine or just combine with a meet etc


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> I will look at my rota for work but hopefully I will be ok.


Ok Callum , will put you down and just let me know.



ryanmtt said:


> I would be interested in going to this Neil !! I wouldn't be fussed either we have a TT show & shine or just combine with a meet etc


Hey Ryan , we wouldn't have to be in the show and shine but have a stand next to it.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

ryanmtt said:


> I would be interested in going to this Neil !! I wouldn't be fussed either we have a TT show & shine or just combine with a meet etc


Hey Ryan , we wouldn't have to be in the show and shine but have a stand next to it.[/quote]

Oh I see :lol: would be up for that for sure


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds good to me? Be a good day out


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Morning Neil, we are interested, last year it was a great
day. Only five minutes from us, really looking forward to it.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

johnwh said:


> Good Morning Neil, we are interested, last year it was a great
> day. Only five minutes from us, really looking forward to it.


Hi John , ok cool will put you down. See you soon.

P.s Love the pic.


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

neilc said:


> P.s Love the pic.


Good Evening Neil, been polishing since then...


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

sounds good. put us down as a maybe n will let you know closer to date.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

johnwh said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > P.s Love the pic.
> ...


Looking very nice John but you missed a spot :wink:



millepeed said:


> sounds good. put us down as a maybe n will let you know closer to date.


Ok Vince , no worries. See you soon.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

i could be up for this will have to check diary and make sure 100%


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

anthony_839 said:


> i could be up for this will have to check diary and make sure 100%


Ok Anthony , no worries will put you down on the list.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Neil,

Me and Suze will pop over for this one..


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Desmodave996 said:


> Neil,
> 
> Me and Suze will pop over for this one..


 8) , look forward to seeing how glossy the paint will be :wink:


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

We'll be in the black one then!



neilc said:


> Desmodave996 said:
> 
> 
> > Neil,
> ...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Desmodave996 said:


> We'll be in the black one then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Not at all Dave , Both cars are lovely


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

I was going to go to audis in the park on the 11th but I can only take a occasional Sunday off so I'm not to sure but if there's a meet also then I'm interested.

What should I do :/??

Will all of our cars be able to be in the main viewing area? Under the ttoc stand?

Also my mecatronic has just gone but should be fixed by then!

Gohie


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone else looking for an up and coming VAG Show to attend this summer.. This is well worth a visit. Would be nice to get a really good selection of TT's here to mix it up with the more old school VW's.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Enjoyed it so much today, put us down!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

paul4281 said:


> Enjoyed it so much today, put us down!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Bring the beetle


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Enjoyed it so much today, put us down!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Ok Paul , wow two meets in a row !!! You feeling alright :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

neilc said:


> Ok Paul , wow two meets in a row !!! You feeling alright :wink:


I can now see what I've been missing.....

Let me know if you need a hand setting up on the day 'cause I'm just down the road.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Put me down on the list please this would be my first meet! :/

Do we need to ore buy tickets?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gohie said:


> Put me down on the list please this would be my first meet! :/
> 
> Do we need to ore buy tickets?


Ok great , I will post up soon about tickets etc


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys , please see post 1 for updated info highlighted in red.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Do we get free entry?

Also are we required to stay all day or will we be able to leave earlier as I might have plans early evening.

Thanks gohie


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gohie said:


> Do we get free entry?
> 
> Also are we required to stay all day or will we be able to leave earlier as I might have plans early evening.
> 
> Thanks gohie


No sorry it is £10 per person as the organisers run it as a business.

And yes of course you may leave whenever you feel like.


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

neilc said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> > Do we get free entry?
> ...


Ok cool, pay on the door?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes we will all pay on the gate when we arrive.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,

Sorry can't make this one now, which is a shame as I was looking forward to it. Got a day planned for the wife in the big smoke!

Hopefully I will make the next one. Have a good day.

Cheers,

Martyn


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Sorry can't make this one now, which is a shame as I was looking forward to it. Got a day planned for the wife in the big smoke!
> 
> ...


No worries Martyn , catch up soon then


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys , unfortunately I will not be able to now attend this event due to difficult personal circumstances , really sorry to let you guys down so close to the event but of course feel free to attend if you wish , again apologies and I will catch up with you all soon.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

fair enough mate,

tbh i dont think i will be able to make it down now anyways,


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

No worries, hope you get things sorted

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm still heading there Sunday if anyone's about?


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

I might be staying at the show for the weekend so should be about if there are still people attending?


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

No worries Neil, hope everything is ok.. I am still interested in attending & it will be a shame to let our stand go to waste !!!! So if there's still a good number of people going we could still utilise the stand ?

Ryan


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, we came past The Showground tonight,
looks to be a good turn out of campers already...


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm still going to attend and have a look round. Who's still going?

Gohie


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, we went this arvo, wasn't as busy as last year,
still a good day though...


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I popped up around 12ish. I haven't been before but it was a good show. Some of the classic Beetles and Campers on display were quite simply stunning! As were the Mk1 and Mk2 Golfs


----------

